# Double Hauling



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

how many people out here that fly fishes does the "double haul"? since one of my buddies taught me how to do it my loops have been ALOT tighter.and how many of Yall do a single haul?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the "Double Haul" dependingon the conditionsI'm fishing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/4/2010)*I use the "Double Haul" dependingon the conditionsI'm fishing


Ditto. I find it very important when fishing the surf to get that extra distance and keep it controlled


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i was doing a little freshwater fly fishing yesterday.and i to get more distance when i "Double Haul." 

so that will be my new casting technique.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Most salt water fly fisherman double haul. There is only a few times I can think of that it's not used on the salt. Most of the time I wish I could do some kind of magical triple quatrupal haul for just a few more feet.  Sounds like your getting lots of good practice in, now I'm just waiting for your first post with a big fly caught swolt.

L8, Harry


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

If your not casting tight loops, the doublehaul will help your cast very little. Id concentrate on perfecting your casting technique first, then speed the whole thing up, with hauling........jmo...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i am doing as practicing as i can.now all i have to do is hook up the skiff to the truck and taker fishin'

well if <U>ANYBODY </U>wants a few clouser minnows just give me a shout cause ive probley tied a 100 of them and i wont use that many most of them look pretty dang good.so just give me a shout.


----------

